# Say "Hi" to the newb...



## Megan Hunts (Oct 1, 2010)

Heeeey! I'm a newbie...  

I started hunting last year. I wanted to archery hunt but didn't cuz we all know newbies shouldn't hunt just cuz they buy a new bow... so I put it off and practiced, practiced, practiced. 

I'm from PA. Born and raised. I grew up around hunting but never asked to go and one day I woke up and said, "I want to experience the great outdoors with a gun in my hands." lol No I didn't but yeah, I did. haha Well, I went hunting but didn't get any venison for the freezer but I had a blast trying. 

I gotta tell you all this... I am addicted to my BowTech. I have had it in my hands dern near every day since I've gotten it and although I'm going to experience my first year in the PA woods as an archer, I can smash a bulls eye at 20 yards so I have limited myself to taking 20 yard shots this archery season which begins on Oct 2nd. Only 1 more day!!!!!! :rock:

I am sooooo excited. 

I've come here to learn, meet new people from all over and enjoy my bow much more than I ever thought I could. I'm ready. My Summit Viper is ready and so is my new friend the Diamond Razor. Now, I just gotta wait. wait.. wait... 

Thanks for having me!

Megan~


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Megan. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

WELCOME TO at!


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

:welcome: to at


----------



## Megan Hunts (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Hope to see ya around!


----------

